

Outbox Makes Your Snail Mail Digital - skreech
http://mashable.com/2013/02/26/outbox/

======
shanecleveland
The cooler thing is they make a physical copy of your mail key from a picture.
Why is remote key duplication not a business (or at least cool side project)?

